# Benchtop Router Table Advice



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

I am in the process of remolding out house. This has been a long process and I am to the point where my router that I purchased (2 years ago) LOL can now be used. I am planning a dedicated shop in the near future and wanted to get a small bench top router table to get me by until I get to the level to build a router table. I have been researching the following router tables and wanted some feedback. 

These are in order of the list I came up with.

Kreg PRS 2100 ($225.99)
Kreg PRS 2000 ($199.99) 
Bench Dog ProTop Contractor ($299.99) 
Bosch RA1171 ($169.99) 

I have seen a lot of post that ask this question and the responses are all siding with building one. 

This is nice if I had the space, time, and experience so I will build one at a later date. I think the experience learned in building one would be very valuable, but the experience gained in making proper cuts with a stable table and the positive feeling of accomplishment will be just as beneficial.

So the lack of space and the positive experience has led me to decide to purchase a smaller one and build later. 

I have always known of Kreg and Bench dog as top quality manufactures. 

One concern with the kreg is that I heard the miter gauge slot has screws that will not lay down flat and this could be an issue. Especially with a new user. Has anyone hear this or is it a ticked off customer just complaining. 

They said that the open table makes less noise and I me being new and not knowing had always thought that if you confine the noise it would dampen it. I mean I am not sitting in the box with the router how can it make more noise in the box than out of it where sound travels? 

Any thoughts on the ones listed above. 

Thanks


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

All your listings of "bench top router tables" are of good quality, and most come with the required parts - plate, rings, fence, & IMO do satisfy your woodworking needs. Consider also the maximum height of your router, to fit under any of the listed tables. Can the router be adjusted, bits replaced easily using a crank or lift mechanism? As for the "noise" issues, some enclosed tables, manufactured or home made, can & do muffle the router sound, but none will eliminate the noise completely. Be safe.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

For a temporary setup, I would just go with the Bosch for $170. I can't see any major benefits with any of the other tables to justify the additional expense. As for noise, I have one of the most expensive table set-ups money can buy and I still would not consider running it without ear protection, so IMO, that's a moot point.

You mentioned "stable table" of which none of these are. You will need to find something heavy and stable to clamp or screw it to in order to make most moldings unless they are very small.


----------



## ddsalt (Sep 8, 2015)

Why not just get a piece of scrap counter top or MDF and make a table. Buy a router plate and when you build a better router table in the future you can use it or upgrade to a lift.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

ddsalt said:


> Why not just get a piece of scrap counter top or MDF and make a table. Buy a router plate and when you build a better router table in the future you can use it or upgrade to a lift.


My thoughts as well, can't see spending all that money on something that will end up sitting unused in a corner very soon.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You might give http://patwarner.com/ an email and see if he has some insight...


----------

